
Hacking a Car with an Ex-NSA Hacker - us0r
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeXfCNwMG64
======
kozak
So, he connected to the CAN bus and sent some commands? Well, as long as he
can't do that remotely via Wi-Fi (which he said was a bug that got already
fixed), isn't it by design? Or do we need more layers of security here?

